# MK2 Turbo kit for 1.8L 8V



## Robinoz (Sep 5, 2003)

Do any companies still sell kits for this turbo conversion. All the companies sites I've searched through this forum do MK3 and later. Any idea what they should cost if you can get hold of one would be helpful. Thanks lads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CODE7-C (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: MK2 Turbo kit for 1.8L 8V (Robinoz)*

Bump!


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: MK2 Turbo kit for 1.8L 8V (Robinoz)*

i'm working on a basic kit, no projected time of completion


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: MK2 Turbo kit for 1.8L 8V (Robinoz)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1319164


----------

